# treats for my columbian:



## spartan103 (Jan 3, 2015)

I realize that this is in the wrong thread and should be in ramming and handling

I recently adopted 2 Columbian BW tegus, bonnie and clyde. They live to eat ground turkey and Clyde likes cantalope but only when eating a meal. I'd like to start teaching then names and potty training for free roam. I've tried feeding pinkies and failed but when covered in ground turkey Clyde ate it semi willingly and bonnie just licked it off. Any good suggestions so I may be able to find out their candy?


----------



## Skeep (Jan 7, 2015)

Someone here suggested Orijin dog treats and my girl really likes them. http://www.amazon.com/Orijen-Freeze...ie=UTF8&qid=1420671049&sr=8-3&keywords=orijen

Petco and Petsmart don't sell them but some of the smaller specialty stores do.


----------



## Josh (Jan 9, 2015)

Keep trying to feed them different foods to figure out what they absolutely love. This is doubly beneficial because variety is more healthy for them anyway.


----------

